# PC aufrüsten für die neue Generation



## Wulp (28. September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte für die kommenden Konsolen Generation meinen PC aufrüsten.
Da die neuen Konsolen um einiges mehr Leistung haben werden die Games auf dem PC sicher auch Leistungshungriger werden.

Leider hatte ich mir damals mein PC zusammenbauen lassen und ich selbst hab keine Ahnung auf was man achten muss. Passt jedes Teil zusammen, kann man alle anschließen? Was ist gut, was nicht?
Ich hab versucht mich einzulesen und Guides angeschaut aber ich verstehe immer nur Bahnhof.

Darum hoffe ich ihr könnt mich da beraten. Zusammenbauen kann ich es mir immer noch. Bis jetzt hab ich nur eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut. Hab ich mit etwas Zeit geschafft.

Hier ein Systembericht von meinem PC. Hab das durch ein benchmark Programm laufen lassen (Siehe Spoiler).

Wie gesagt, der PC soll die kommenden games der neuen Generation stemmen können, bevorzugt auf höchster Grafikeinstellung und trotzdem noch höchster Leistung (FPS, ladezeiten etc), ohne aber das ich gleich die Teuersten neuen Komponente kaufen muss die mal pro teil nen 1000 kosten. Ich nehme an meine Grafikkarte sollte denke ich genügen oder?

Dazu kann ich noch sagen das mein PC öfters mit einem sehr lauten krächzen sich aufhängt wenn ich z.B. ein game zocke und gleichzeitig auf dem zweiten Monitor Youtube schaue. Vor allem wen viel los ist im Spiel. Auserdem habe ich bei Spielen wie Total war starke FPS Einbrüche bei grossen Armeen z.B.

*EDIT:* Noch eine andere frage. Der Datenträger mit welchem der PC kam hatte nur sehr wenig Platz. Ich baute also einen neuen 4 TB Datenträger ein auf welchem ich das meiste speichere. Nun wollte ich der nur 3 GB Datenträger ganz ausbauen und nochmals ein etwas grösseren einbauen. Allerdings ist darauf Windows und all die Systemwichtige dateien drauf installiert. Kann ich das irgendwie, ohne alles neu Installieren zu müssen, auf den neuen Datenträger rübertransferieren?  Falls nicht, kann ich der neue Datenträger als der Hauptträger umändern wodurch alles neu Installierte darauf installiert wird? Der C Datenträger hat noch gerade mal 22 GB Speicher.




Spoiler



*****  Anfang des Berichts  *****--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< Server-Status >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  < SiSoftware Sandra >
    Name:                          SiSoftware Sandra Lite (Testversion)
    Version:                       2020.10.30.71
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    URL:                           https://support.sisoftware.co.uk
    E-Mail:                        sandra.soft@sisoftware.co.uk
    Twitter:                       https://www.twitter.com/sisoftwareuk
    Facebook:                      https://www.facebook.com/SiSoftware


  < SiSoftware Sandra >
    Copyright:                     Copyright © SiSoftware 1995-Gegenwart. Alle 
                                   Rechte vorbehalten.
    Registrierter Besitzer:        User
    Registrierter Organisation:    Unbekannt
    Lizenzstatus:                  Evaluierungskopie, ausnahmslos für 
                                   persönlichen Gebrauch oder zu 
                                   Ausbildungszwecken. Für geschäftliche/
                                   kommerzielle Nutzung kann sie für 21 Tage 
                                   getestet werden.
    Lizenzextra:                   Sie sind bei Tag %d Ihrer Evaluierungsphase. 
                                   Bitte lesen Sie die SiSoftware-Seite für 
                                   Informationen zum Kauf.


  < Umgebung >
    Hostname:                      User-PC
    Benutzer:                      User
    System-ID:                     {32F3C49C-9CF4-41CA-AC76-B38AA2875900BC}
    Ergebnis-ID:                   {713C34AD-189C-48CA-897F-05AB4ECBFF0051}
    Datum:                         Montag, 28. September 2020 @ 13:29:27


<<< Hinweise zum Bericht >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




<<< Computer-Gesamtübersicht >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  < Nr >
    Hostname:                      User-PC
    Arbeitsgruppe:                 WORKGROUP


  < System >
    Modell:                        OEM System Product Name
    Serialnummer:                  System Serial Number
    Gehäuse:                       Desktop
    Hauptplatine:                  ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Serialnummer:                  120700329415945
    BIOS:                          AMI (OEM) 0610 05/08/2012
    Gesamtspeicher:                16GB DIMM DDR3


  < Prozessor(en) >
    Prozessor:                     Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.81GHz, 3.8GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Sockel/Slot:                   FC LGA1155


  < Chipsatz >
    Speichercontroller:            ASUS Core3 (Ivy Bridge) DRAM Controller 
                                   100MHz, 2x 8GB DIMM DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit


  < Speichermodul(e) >
    Speichermodul:                 Corsair CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10 8GB DIMM DDR3 2Rx8 
                                   PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (10-10-10-27 5-39-12-6)
    Speichermodul:                 Corsair CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10 8GB DIMM DDR3 2Rx8 
                                   PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (10-10-10-27 5-39-12-6)


  < Grafiksystem >
    Monitor:                       ACR Acer KG271
                                   (1920x1080, 27.0")
    Monitor:                       Philips 241E
                                   (1920x1080, 23.4")
    Grafikkarte:                   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (1280S 10C SM6.4 
                                   1.56GHz/1.77GHz, 6GB 8GHz, PCIe 3.0 x16)
    Grafikkarte:                   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (1280S 10C SM6.4 
                                   1.56GHz/1.77GHz, 6GB 8GHz, PCIe 3.0 x16)


  < Grafikprozessor >
    OpenCL:                        NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (1280S 10C SM1.2 
                                   1.56GHz/1.77GHz, 6GB 8GHz)
    D3D 11:                        NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (1280S 10C SM12.1 
                                   1.56GHz/1.77GHz, 6GB 8GHz)
    OpenGL:                        GeForce GTX 1060 6GB/PCIe/SSE2 (6GB)
    OpenGL:                        GeForce GTX 1060 6GB/PCIe/SSE2 (6GB)


  < Physische Speichergeräte >
    Datenträger:                   SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series (256GB, SATA600, SSD)
    Datenträger:                   WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0 (2TB, SATA300/600, 3.5", 
                                   5400rpm)
    Datenträger:                   Generic- SD/MMC (USB2)
    Datenträger:                   Generic- Compact Flash (USB2)
    Datenträger:                   Generic- SM/xD-Picture (USB2)
    Datenträger:                   Generic- MS/MS-Pro (USB2)
    Optisch:                       TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB (SATA150, DVD+-RW, 
                                   CD-RW)


  < Logischer Speichergeräte >
    System-reserviert:             100MB (NTFS, 4kB) @ SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series 
                                   (256GB, SATA600, SSD)
    Festplatte (C:               238GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series 
                                   (256GB, SATA600, SSD)
    Festplatte:                    875MB (NTFS, 4kB) @ SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series 
                                   (256GB, SATA600, SSD)
    Auswechselbares Laufwerk (D: k.A. @ Generic- SD/MMC (USB2)
    Auswechselbares Laufwerk (E: k.A. @ Generic- Compact Flash (USB2)
    Auswechselbares Laufwerk (F: k.A. @ Generic- SM/xD-Picture (USB2)
    Auswechselbares Laufwerk (I: k.A. @ Generic- MS/MS-Pro (USB2)
    Volume (K:                   2TB (NTFS, 4kB) @ WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0 (2TB, 
                                   SATA300/600, 3.5", 5400rpm)
    CD-ROM/DVD (H:               k.A. @ TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB (SATA150, DVD+
                                   -RW, CD-RW)


  < Peripherie >
    LPC Hub Controller 1:          ASUS Panther Point LPC Controller
    Audio Gerät:                   ASUS Panther Point High Definition Audio 
                                   Controller
    Audio Codec:                   Realtek Semi High Definition Audio
    Audio Gerät:                   Gigabyte GP106 High Definition Audio 
                                   Controller
    Audio Codec:                   nVidia nForce MCP2S PCI System Management
    Serielle Port(s):              1
    Laufwerkscontroller:           ASUS Panther Point 6 port SATA AHCI 
                                   Controller
    USB Controller 1:              ASUS Panther Point USB xHCI Host Controller
    USB Controller 2:              ASUS Panther Point USB Enhanced Host 
                                   Controller #2
    USB Controller 3:              ASUS Panther Point USB Enhanced Host 
                                   Controller #1
    System SMBus Controller 1:     Intel ICH SMBus


  < Drucker- und Faxgeräte >
    Drucker:                       Microsoft Software Printer Driver (300x300, 
                                   Farbwiedergabe)
    Drucker:                       Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (600x600, 
                                   Farbwiedergabe)
    Drucker:                       Microsoft Print To PDF (600x600, 
                                   Farbwiedergabe)
    Fax:                           Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (200x200)
    Drucker:                       Canon TS5000 series (USB, Farbwiedergabe)


  < Biometrie >
    Sprache:                       Analog NUI Voice Virtual Sensor (Sprache)


  < Sensoren >
    Ort:                           Microsoft Visual Studio Location Simulator 
                                   Sensor (Ort, Unbekannt)


  < Peripherie >


  < Netzwerkdienste >
    Netzwerkadapter:               Realtek PCIe GbE Family Controller (Ethernet, 
                                   100Mbps)
    Netzwerkadapter:               VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8 
                                   (Ethernet, 100Mbps)
    Netzwerkadapter:               VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1 
                                   (Ethernet, 100Mbps)


  < Betriebssystem >
    Windowssystem:                 Microsoft Windows 10 Privat 10.0.18362
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64


<<< Prozessorleistung Arithmetik >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<< Multi-Prozessorthread (MT) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       102.75GOPS
    Dhrystone Integer SSE4:        125.88GIPS
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer SSE4:  123.08GIPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32 AVX/:93GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64 AVX/:75.61GFLOPS


  < Prozessorgesamtleistung >
    Dhrystone Gesamtleistung-int:  124.47GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32/FP64:83.87GFLOPS
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       12.84GOPS
    Dhrystone Integer:             15.73GIPS
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       15.38GIPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     11.63GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     9.45GFLOPS
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       1334.36MOPS/W
    Dhrystone Integer:             1634.75MIPS/W
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       1598.38MIPS/W
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     1208.16MFLOPS/W
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     981.94MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       26.96MOPS/MHz
    Dhrystone Integer:             33.03MIPS/MHz
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       32.29MIPS/MHz
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     24.41MFLOPS/MHz
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     19.84MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.81GHz, 3.8GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    NUMA Unterstützung:            Nein
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Durchgänge:                    64000 / 640


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.81GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.8GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Nur Multi-Prozessorkern (MC) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       63.49GOPS
    Dhrystone Integer SSE4:        79.56GIPS
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer SSE4:  82GIPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32 AVX/:54.18GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64 AVX/:47.37GFLOPS


  < Prozessorgesamtleistung >
    Dhrystone Gesamtleistung-int:  80.75GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32/FP64:50.66GFLOPS
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       15.87GOPS
    Dhrystone Integer:             19.89GIPS
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       20.49GIPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     13.54GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     11.84GFLOPS
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       824.52MOPS/W
    Dhrystone Integer:             1033.31MIPS/W
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       1064.43MIPS/W
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     703.60MFLOPS/W
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     615.22MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       17.11MOPS/MHz
    Dhrystone Integer:             21.44MIPS/MHz
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       22.09MIPS/MHz
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     14.60MFLOPS/MHz
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     12.77MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    NUMA Unterstützung:            Nein
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Durchgänge:                    64000 / 640


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Single-Prozessorthread (1T) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       17GOPS
    Dhrystone Integer SSE4:        20.59GIPS
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer SSE4:  22.7GIPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32 AVX/:15.48GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64 AVX/:12.77GFLOPS


  < Prozessorgesamtleistung >
    Dhrystone Gesamtleistung-int:  21.62GFLOPS
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32/FP64:14GFLOPS
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       220.97MOPS/W
    Dhrystone Integer:             267.39MIPS/W
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       294.81MIPS/W
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     201.04MFLOPS/W
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     165.87MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Prozessorgesamtleistung:       4.46MOPS/MHz
    Dhrystone Integer:             5.40MIPS/MHz
    Dhrystone Lange-Integer:       5.96MIPS/MHz
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP32:     4.06MFLOPS/MHz
    Whetstone Fließkomma FP64:     3.35MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.81GHz, 3.8GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    NUMA Unterstützung:            Nein
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Durchgänge:                    64000 / 640


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.81GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.8GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<<< Prozessorleistung Multi-Media >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<< Multi-Prozessorthread (MT) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     220.54MPixel/s
    Multimedia Integer x32 AVX:    225MPixel/s
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ x8 :62.59MPixel/s
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ :14.5MPixel/s
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32 x16:291.21MPixel/s
    Multi-Media FP64 x8 AVX:       163.75MPixel/s
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:8.75MPixel/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1Gpix(/s) = 1000MPix(/s), 1Mpix(/s) = 
                                   1000kPix(/s), 1kPix(/s) = 1000 pixel(/s), 
                                   usw.


  < Multimedia Gesamtleistung >
    Multimedia gesamt Int Nativ:   118.66MPixel/s
    Multimedia gesamt Fließkomma N:218.37MPixel/s


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     27.57MPixel/s
    Multimedia Integer:            28.12MPixel/s
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    7.82MPixel/s
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 1.81MPixel/s
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    36.4MPixel/s
    Multi-Media FP64:              20.47MPixel/s
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:1.09MPixel/s
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1Gpix(/s) = 1000MPix(/s), 1Mpix(/s) = 
                                   1000kPix(/s), 1kPix(/s) = 1000 pixel(/s), 
                                   usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     2864.14kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia Integer:            2921.32kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    812.87kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 188.27kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    3781.97kPixels/s/W
    Multi-Media FP64:              2126.61kPixels/s/W
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:113.62kPixels/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     57.87kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia Integer:            59.02kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    16.42kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 3.80kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    76.41kPixels/s/MHz
    Multi-Media FP64:              42.97kPixels/s/MHz
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:2.30kPixels/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.81GHz, 3.8GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz


  < Gerenderte Bildgröße >
    Integer:                       2560x1440
    Lange-Integer Int64:           2560x1440
    Vierfach-Integer Int128:       1280x720
    Einzel-Fließkomma FP32:        2560x1440
    Doppel-Fließkomma FP64:        2560x1440
    Vierfach-Fließkomma FP128:     1280x720


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.81GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.8GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Nur Multi-Prozessorkern (MC) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     169.54MPixel/s
    Multimedia Integer x32 AVX:    184.43MPixel/s
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ x8 :54.23MPixel/s
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ :12.9MPixel/s
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32 x16:214.73MPixel/s
    Multi-Media FP64 x8 AVX:       123MPixel/s
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:7.22MPixel/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1Gpix(/s) = 1000MPix(/s), 1Mpix(/s) = 
                                   1000kPix(/s), 1kPix(/s) = 1000 pixel(/s), 
                                   usw.


  < Multimedia Gesamtleistung >
    Multimedia gesamt Int Nativ:   100MPixel/s
    Multimedia gesamt Fließkomma N:162.55MPixel/s


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     42.38MPixel/s
    Multimedia Integer:            46.1MPixel/s
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    13.56MPixel/s
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 3.22MPixel/s
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    53.68MPixel/s
    Multi-Media FP64:              30.76MPixel/s
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:1.8MPixel/s
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1Gpix(/s) = 1000MPix(/s), 1Mpix(/s) = 
                                   1000kPix(/s), 1kPix(/s) = 1000 pixel(/s), 
                                   usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     2201.79kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia Integer:            2395.21kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    704.34kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 167.51kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    2788.69kPixels/s/W
    Multi-Media FP64:              1598.04kPixels/s/W
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:93.74kPixels/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     45.69kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia Integer:            49.70kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    14.61kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 3.48kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    57.86kPixels/s/MHz
    Multi-Media FP64:              33.16kPixels/s/MHz
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:1.95kPixels/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz


  < Gerenderte Bildgröße >
    Integer:                       2560x1440
    Lange-Integer Int64:           2560x1440
    Vierfach-Integer Int128:       1280x720
    Einzel-Fließkomma FP32:        2560x1440
    Doppel-Fließkomma FP64:        2560x1440
    Vierfach-Fließkomma FP128:     1280x720


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Single-Prozessorthread (1T) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     42.82MPixel/s
    Multimedia Integer x32 AVX:    45.12MPixel/s
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ x8 :14MPixel/s
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ :3.4MPixel/s
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32 x16:54.8MPixel/s
    Multi-Media FP64 x8 AVX:       31.74MPixel/s
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:1.88MPixel/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1Gpix(/s) = 1000MPix(/s), 1Mpix(/s) = 
                                   1000kPix(/s), 1kPix(/s) = 1000 pixel(/s), 
                                   usw.


  < Multimedia Gesamtleistung >
    Multimedia gesamt Int Nativ:   25.11MPixel/s
    Multimedia gesamt Fließkomma N:41.71MPixel/s


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     556.06kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia Integer:            586.01kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    181.48kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 44.13kPixels/s/W
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    711.69kPixels/s/W
    Multi-Media FP64:              412.26kPixels/s/W
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:24.45kPixels/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Multimedia Gesamtleistung:     10.95kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia Integer:            11.54kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia lange-Int Nativ:    3.57kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia vierfach-Int Nativ: 0.87kPixels/s/MHz
    Multimedia Fließkomma FP32:    14.01kPixels/s/MHz
    Multi-Media FP64:              8.12kPixels/s/MHz
    Multi-Media Vierfach-Fließkomm:0.48kPixels/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.91GHz, 3.9GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz


  < Gerenderte Bildgröße >
    Integer:                       1280x720
    Lange-Integer Int64:           1280x720
    Vierfach-Integer Int128:       1280x720
    Einzel-Fließkomma FP32:        1280x720
    Doppel-Fließkomma FP64:        1280x720
    Vierfach-Fließkomma FP128:     1280x720


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.91GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.9GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<<< Kryptografieleistung >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<< Multi-Prozessorthread (MT) >>
<< Hohe Sicherheit (AES256 + SHA2-256) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       5GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:10GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:2.49GB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:1.25GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:318MB/s
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:132.75MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:33.08MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.61MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:0.65MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:10GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:10GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.91GHz, 3.9GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.91GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.9GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Standard Sicherheit (AES128 + SHA1) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       7.54GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:9.9GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   5.74GB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:1.24GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   734MB/s
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:131.62MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   76.32MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.73MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   1.58MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:9.9GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:9.9GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Höhere Sicherheit (AES256 + SHA2-512) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       4.2GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:10GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:1.77GB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:1.25GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:226MB/s
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:132.74MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:23.48MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.75MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:0.49MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:10GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:10GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Nur Multi-Prozessorkern (MC) >>
<< Hohe Sicherheit (AES256 + SHA2-256) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       5GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:10.3GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:2.38GB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.57GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:610MB/s
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:136.94MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:31.71MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.84MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:0.66MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:10.3GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:10.29GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Standard Sicherheit (AES128 + SHA1) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       7.35GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:10.31GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   5.24GB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.58GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   1.31GB/s
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:137.16MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   69.70MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.85MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   1.45MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:10.32GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:10.31GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Höhere Sicherheit (AES256 + SHA2-512) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       4.31GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:10.27GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:1.8GB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.57GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:462MB/s
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:136.61MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:24.03MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:2.83MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:0.50MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:10.29GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:10.26GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Single-Prozessorthread (1T) >>
<< Hohe Sicherheit (AES256 + SHA2-256) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       1.53GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:3.63GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:663MB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:48.31MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:8.61MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:1.00MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-256 AV:0.18MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:3.64GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:3.62GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Standard Sicherheit (AES128 + SHA1) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       2.67GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:4.85GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   1.47GB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:64.51MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   19.57MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:1.34MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA1 AVX:   0.41MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:4.86GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:4.84GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Höhere Sicherheit (AES256 + SHA2-512) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Bandbreite Kryptografie:       1.34GB/s
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:3.63GB/s
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:503MB/s
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 2 Ergebnis Multiplikatore:1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 
                                   1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:48.30MB/s/W
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:6.53MB/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Ent:1.00MB/s/MHz
    Bandbreite Hashing SHA2-512 AV:0.14MB/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Benchmarkabbruch >
    Bandbreite Verschlüsselung AES:3.62GB/s
    Bandbreite Entschlüsselung AES:3.64GB/s


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Bandbreite Verschlüsselung/Entschlüsselung >
    Blockgröße:                    2GB


  < Bandbreite Hashing >
    Blockgröße:                    4GB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<<< Finanzanalyse >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<< Multi-Prozessorthread (MT) >>
<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:25.7kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :73.88MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:23kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:28.75kOPT/s
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:3.21kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :9.23MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:2.87kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:3.6kOPT/s
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:333.74OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :959415.58OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:298.26OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:373.43OPT/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:6.92OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :19907.03OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:6.19OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:7.75OPT/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Preisberechnung Black-Scholes Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 44607592


  < Preisberechnung Binomische Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 21776
    Zeitabstände:                  1024


  < Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 43560
    Simulationspfade:              32768


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB
    Blockgröße:                    42.53kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:40.45kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :87.26MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:21.19kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:77.24kOPT/s
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:5kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :10.91MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:2.65kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:9.65kOPT/s
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:525.38OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :1133298.70OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:275.17OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:1003.12OPT/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:10.90OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :23514.96OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:5.71OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:20.81OPT/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Preisberechnung Black-Scholes Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 89215184


  < Preisberechnung Binomische Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 43560
    Zeitabstände:                  1024


  < Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 87120
    Simulationspfade:              32768


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB
    Blockgröße:                    85.08kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


<< Nur Multi-Prozessorkern (MC) >>
<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:23.76kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :54.63MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:21.1kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:26.75kOPT/s
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:6kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :13.66MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:5.28kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:6.69kOPT/s
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:308.58OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :709506.49OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:274.10OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:347.39OPT/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:6.40OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :14721.64OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:5.69OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:7.21OPT/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Preisberechnung Black-Scholes Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 44607592


  < Preisberechnung Binomische Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 21780
    Zeitabstände:                  1024


  < Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 43560
    Simulationspfade:              32768


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB
    Blockgröße:                    42.54kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:31.23kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :68.29MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:14.9kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:65.45kOPT/s
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:7.8kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :17.07MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:3.72kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:16.36kOPT/s
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:405.53OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :886870.13OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:193.47OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:850.03OPT/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:8.19OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :17918.92OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:3.91OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:17.17OPT/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Preisberechnung Black-Scholes Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 89215188


  < Preisberechnung Binomische Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 43560
    Zeitabstände:                  1024


  < Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 87124
    Simulationspfade:              32768


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.81GHz, 3.8GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB
    Blockgröße:                    85.08kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.81GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.8GHz


<< Nur Multi-große-Prozessorkern (bMC) >>
<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:6.55kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :14.67MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:5.84kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:7.35kOPT/s
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:85.04OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :190545.45OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:75.81OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:95.40OPT/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:1.72OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :3849.91OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:1.53OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:1.93OPT/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Preisberechnung Black-Scholes Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 44607594


  < Preisberechnung Binomische Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 21781
    Zeitabstände:                  1024


  < Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 43562
    Simulationspfade:              32768


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.81GHz, 3.8GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB
    Blockgröße:                    42.54kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.81GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.8GHz


<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:8.39kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :18MOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:4kOPT/s
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:17.69kOPT/s
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:108.96OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :233506.49OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:51.69OPT/s/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:229.70OPT/s/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Leistung Option Pre:2.26OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Black-Scholes :4845.06OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Binomische Opt:1.07OPT/s/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:4.77OPT/s/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Preisberechnung Black-Scholes Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 89215189


  < Preisberechnung Binomische Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 43562
    Zeitabstände:                  1024


  < Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Option (Euro) >
    Preisoptionen:                 87124
    Simulationspfade:              32768


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB
    Blockgröße:                    85.08kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


<<< Wissenschaftliche Analyse >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<< Multi-Prozessorthread (MT) >>
<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:18GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:46.67GFLOPS
    Fast Fourier Transformation (F:7GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation AVX:       26.29GFLOPS
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:2.26GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:5.83GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation:           872MFLOPS
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:3.29GFLOPS
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:234.43MFLOPS/W
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:606.10MFLOPS/W
    N-Körper-Simulation:           90.68MFLOPS/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:341.42MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:4.62MFLOPS/MHz
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:11.93MFLOPS/MHz
    N-Körper-Simulation:           1.79MFLOPS/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:6.72MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikation (GEMM) >
    Matrix Dimensionen:            3200x3200


  < Fast Fourier Transformation (FFT) >
    Blockgröße:                    16777216


  < N-Körper-Simulation >
    Anzahl Körper:                 16352


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.91GHz, 3.9GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.91GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.9GHz


<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:37.83GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:124.52GFLOPS
    Fast Fourier Transformation (F:11.5GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation AVX:       92.69GFLOPS
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:4.73GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:15.56GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation:           1.44GFLOPS
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:11.59GFLOPS
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:491.30MFLOPS/W
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:1617.18MFLOPS/W
    N-Körper-Simulation:           149.26MFLOPS/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:1203.79MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:9.67MFLOPS/MHz
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:31.84MFLOPS/MHz
    N-Körper-Simulation:           2.94MFLOPS/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:23.70MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikation (GEMM) >
    Matrix Dimensionen:            4608x4608


  < Fast Fourier Transformation (FFT) >
    Blockgröße:                    33554432


  < N-Körper-Simulation >
    Anzahl Körper:                 23104


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.91GHz, 3.9GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.91GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.9GHz


<< Nur Multi-Prozessorkern (MC) >>
<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:16.49GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:43.24GFLOPS
    Fast Fourier Transformation (F:6.29GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation AVX:       25.87GFLOPS
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:4.12GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:10.81GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation:           1.57GFLOPS
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:6.47GFLOPS
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:214.12MFLOPS/W
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:561.53MFLOPS/W
    N-Körper-Simulation:           81.65MFLOPS/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:336.01MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:4.44MFLOPS/MHz
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:11.65MFLOPS/MHz
    N-Körper-Simulation:           1.69MFLOPS/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:6.97MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikation (GEMM) >
    Matrix Dimensionen:            3200x3200


  < Fast Fourier Transformation (FFT) >
    Blockgröße:                    16777216


  < N-Körper-Simulation >
    Anzahl Körper:                 16352


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.71GHz/3.9GHz, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.71GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.7GHz


<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:43.16GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:158.86GFLOPS
    Fast Fourier Transformation (F:11.72GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation AVX:       93GFLOPS
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:10.79GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:39.72GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation:           3GFLOPS
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:23.26GFLOPS
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:560.48MFLOPS/W
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:2063.17MFLOPS/W
    N-Körper-Simulation:           152.26MFLOPS/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:1208.25MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:26.89MFLOPS/MHz
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:98.98MFLOPS/MHz
    N-Körper-Simulation:           7.30MFLOPS/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:57.97MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikation (GEMM) >
    Matrix Dimensionen:            4480x4480


  < Fast Fourier Transformation (FFT) >
    Blockgröße:                    33554432


  < N-Körper-Simulation >
    Anzahl Körper:                 23136


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 1.6GHz/3.9GHz, 1.6GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 
                                   8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  4
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               1.6GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               1.6GHz


<< Single-Prozessorthread (1T) >>
<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:5.56GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:15GFLOPS
    Fast Fourier Transformation (F:2GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation AVX:       6.83GFLOPS
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:72.26MFLOPS/W
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:195.58MFLOPS/W
    N-Körper-Simulation:           26.70MFLOPS/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:88.68MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:1.42MFLOPS/MHz
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:3.85MFLOPS/MHz
    N-Körper-Simulation:           0.53MFLOPS/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:1.75MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikation (GEMM) >
    Matrix Dimensionen:            3152x3152


  < Fast Fourier Transformation (FFT) >
    Blockgröße:                    16777216


  < N-Körper-Simulation >
    Anzahl Körper:                 16356


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.91GHz, 3.9GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.91GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.9GHz


<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:12GFLOPS
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:45GFLOPS
    Fast Fourier Transformation (F:3.2GFLOPS
    N-Körper-Simulation AVX:       24.62GFLOPS
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1GOPS = 1000MOPS, 1MOPS = 1000kOPS, 1kOPS = 
                                   1000OPS, usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:155.88MFLOPS/W
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:584.56MFLOPS/W
    N-Körper-Simulation:           41.57MFLOPS/W
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:319.75MFLOPS/W
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche-L:3.15MFLOPS/MHz
    Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikati:11.81MFLOPS/MHz
    N-Körper-Simulation:           0.84MFLOPS/MHz
    Preisberechnung Monte Carlo Op:6.46MFLOPS/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Allgemeine Matrix-Multiplikation (GEMM) >
    Matrix Dimensionen:            4480x4480


  < Fast Fourier Transformation (FFT) >
    Blockgröße:                    33554432


  < N-Körper-Simulation >
    Anzahl Körper:                 23136


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.81GHz, 3.8GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  1
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U4-C2T0 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.81GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.8GHz


<<< Prozessor Neuronale-netze (AI/ML) >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<< Multi-Prozessorthread (MT) >>
<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>
  < Benchmarkresultate >
    Neuronales Netzwerk-Gesamtleis:6.27probe/n
    CNN Inferenz (Vorwärts) x8 AVX:17.04probe/n
    CNN Ausbildung (Rückausbreitun:2.45probe/n
    RNN Inferenz (Vorwärts) x8 AVX:23.72probe/n
    RNN Ausbildung (Rückausbreitun:1.56probe/n
    Typ:                           Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32)
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1Gpix(/s) = 1000MPix(/s), 1Mpix(/s) = 
                                   1000kPix(/s), 1kPix(/s) = 1000 pixel(/s), 
                                   usw.


  < Leistung pro Thread >
    Neuronales Netzwerk-Gesamtleis:0.78probe/n
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.
    Base 10 Ergebnis Multiplikator:1Gpix(/s) = 1000MPix(/s), 1Mpix(/s) = 
                                   1000kPix(/s), 1kPix(/s) = 1000 pixel(/s), 
                                   usw.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Energieverbrauch >
    Prozessorleistung:             77.00W
    Neuronales Netzwerk-Gesamtleis:81.36probe/n/W
    CNN Inferenz (Vorwärts):       Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < Gegenüberstellung Leistung und Geschwindigkeit >
    Neuronales Netzwerk-Gesamtleis:1.60probe/n/MHz
    Ergebnisse:                    Höhere Werte sind besser.


  < CNN (Faltungsneuronales Netzwerk) >
    Gerenderte Bildgröße:          224x224
    CNN Inferenz (Vorwärts):       95, 9%
    CNN Ausbildung (Rückausbreitun:19, 13%


  < RNN (Rekurrentes Neuronales Netzwerk) >
    Gerenderte Bildgröße:          224x224
    RNN Inferenz (Vorwärts):       128, 10%
    RNN Ausbildung (Rückausbreitun:11, 11%


  < Leistungsteststatus >
    Ergebnis-ID:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 
                                   8T 3.91GHz, 3.9GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    System:                        ASUS P8Z77-V LX
    Kompatibel mit Plattform:      x64
    Threadanzahl:                  8
    Prozessorähnlichkeit:          U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U1-C0T1 U3-
                                   C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 
    Systemtakt:                    10MHz
    Speicherseitengröße:           4kB


  < Prozessor >
    Modell:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.91GHz
    Minimale/Maximale/Turbo Geschw:1.6GHz - 3.41GHz - 3.9GHz
    Multiplikator Entriegelt:      Ja
    Kerne pro Prozessor:           4 Einheit(en)
    Threads pro Kern:              2 Einheit(en)
    Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit:100MHz
    Revision/Stepping:             3A / 9
    Microcode:                     MU063A0920
    Interner (L1D) Datencache:     4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    Interner (L1I) Anweisungscache:4x 32kB, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L2D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  4x 256kB, ECC, 8-Weg, 64bytes Zeilengröße, 2 
                                   Thread(s)
    L3D-Datencache/Einheitscache:  8MB, ECC, 16-Weg, Voll integriert, 64bytes 
                                   Zeilengröße, 16 Thread(s)
    Nennleistung (TDP):            77.00W


  < Speichercontroller >
    Geschwindigkeit:               3.9GHz


  < Funktionen >
    SSE2 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE3 Technologie:              Ja
    SSE4.1 Technologie:            Ja
    SSE4.2 Technologie:            Ja
    AES - Kryptografie-Unterstützu:Ja
    AVX - Advanced Vector-Erweiter:Ja
    HTT - Hyperthread Technologie: Ja


<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>


<< Nur Multi-Prozessorkern (MC) >>
<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>


<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>


<< Single-Prozessorthread (1T) >>
<< Fließkomma (Normale Genauigkeit - FP32) >>


<< Fließkomma (Hohe Genauigkeit - FP64) >>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*****   Ende des Berichts  *****


----------



## RichardLancelot (28. September 2020)

Wulp schrieb:


> [...]
> Falls nicht, kann ich der neue Datenträger als der Hauptträger umändern wodurch alles neu Installierte darauf installiert wird? ]



Ich persönlich rate ja bei einem neuen Setup zur Neuinstallation, aber du kannst mit Tools wie Clonezilla, Acronis TrueImage oder Veeam Community Edition auch Abzüge von der einen Platte erstellen und auf die andere kopieren.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2020)

Was möchtest du denn insgesamt ausgeben? Sowohl CPU als auch Grafikkarte sind halt schon etwas besagt, wenn du wirklich was für die kommenden Games der nächsten 2-3 Jahre bei hohen Details haben willst. Die Graka ist dabei zwar neuer als die CPU, aber dafür schon beim Release "nur" untere Mittelklasse bis Mittelklasse ist. Das heißt an sich steht da ein komplett neuer PC an, bei dem du aber ggf. das Gehäuse und Netzteil des alten PCs noch mitnehmen kannst, evlt auch die Festplatte.
.


----------



## Wulpinger (29. September 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn insgesamt ausgeben? Sowohl CPU als auch Grafikkarte sind halt schon etwas besagt, wenn du wirklich was für die kommenden Games der nächsten 2-3 Jahre bei hohen Details haben willst. Die Graka ist dabei zwar neuer als die CPU, aber dafür schon beim Release "nur" untere Mittelklasse bis Mittelklasse ist. Das heißt an sich steht da ein komplett neuer PC an, bei dem du aber ggf. das Gehäuse und Netzteil des alten PCs noch mitnehmen kannst, evlt auch die Festplatte.
> .



Hallo. Ich hab momentan kaum Zugriff auf mein PC und ich hab da meine Login daten gespeichert nicht aber auf meinem Smartphone, sondern nur mein zweiter Account.

Ausgeben möchte ich jetzt nicht gerade tausende von Franken/ Euros. Höchstens soviel wie für die PS5 was glaub ich bei 600 ist mit Laufwerk?

PS: Mein ich es nur oder wurde es teurer einen gaming PC zu Kaufen und ihn auch auf dem neusten Stand zu halten? Ich hab keine Lust all Jahr neue Kompetente im wert von über 1000 Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2020)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich hab momentan kaum Zugriff auf mein PC und ich hab da meine Login daten gespeichert nicht aber auf meinem Smartphone, sondern nur mein zweiter Account.
> 
> Ausgeben möchte ich jetzt nicht gerade tausende von Franken/ Euros. Höchstens soviel wie für die PS5 was glaub ich bei 600 ist mit Laufwerk?
> 
> PS: Mein ich es nur oder wurde es teurer einen gaming PC zu Kaufen und ihn auch auf dem neusten Stand zu halten? Ich hab keine Lust all Jahr neue Kompetente im wert von über 1000 Euro zu kaufen.


Für nur 600€ kriegst du keinen PC, der so stark wie eine PS5 oder Xbox Series X sein wird. Die Konsolen sind ja subventioniert, d.h. eigentlich müssten die viel teurer sein. 

Dafür werden die Konsolen aber viele Jahre kaum günstiger, bei PC-Hardware aber schon. Und am PC kannst du mit starken Grafikkarten eine bessere Grafik als auf den Konsolen genießen, da musst du bei einem PC für vielleicht 800€ lediglich nach 3 Jahren mal eine neue Grafikkarte für 200-300€ kaufen.


Aber mal angenommen, du rüstest nur CPU, Mainboard, RAM und Grafikkarte auf und behältst den Rest vom PC, dann wäre da folgendes drin: Ryzen 5 3600 oder Intel Core i5-10400 => um die 160€. Mainboard => 80€. 16GB RAM => 50€. AMD RX 5700 XT => 350€. Das sind eher 650€, aber das wäre ein ziemlich starker PC. Alternativ kann man bei der Grafikkarte nur eine RX 5600 XT nehmen - das spart 70€, dafür wäre die 5700 XT um die 20-25% schneller.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. September 2020)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> PS: Mein ich es nur oder wurde es teurer einen gaming PC zu Kaufen und ihn auch auf dem neusten Stand zu halten? Ich hab keine Lust all Jahr neue Kompetente im wert von über 1000 Euro zu kaufen.


Also ich rüste so im 2-3 Jahrestakt die Graka auf, stecke vielleicht einmal RAM nach und hab meine Spiele-PCs (Board/CPU/NT/SSDs) eigentlich immer zwischen 6 und 7 Jahren behalten. Allerdings ist das natürlich auch direkt daran gebunden wieviel man bei der Erstbeschaffung investiert.
Ich kann Herbboy in jedem Fall nur beipflichten (ich hab es oft genug versucht): Ohne die Übernahme alter Komponenten ist ein Gaming-PC, der sich mit den aktuellen Konsolen messen kann, nicht zu realisieren, da du dieses Geld bereits für CPU, Grafikkarte und RAM einplanen musst.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2020)

Was man machen könnte ist, erstmal NUR die Grafikkarte zu wechseln, vielleicht auch noch eine SSD für Windows. Die CPU ist halt veraltet, aber immerhin bietet sie 8 Threads - mit einer sehr starken Grafikkarte wird das aber für die meisten Games in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren reichen, und dann kann man ja mal CPU/Board/RAM neu holen.

Als Grafikkarte käme dann eine RX 5700 XT für 350-400€ oder eine RTX 2070 Super für 450€ in Betracht, oder man wartet bis Oktober und nimmt eine RTX 3070 für 500€, wobei die ggf. teurer wird bzw. kaum verfügbar sein wird, wenn es so abgeht wie nach Release der RTX 3080.


----------



## Wulpinger (6. Oktober 2020)

Hmm vestehe. Nagut ich habe mein PC wirklich schon sehr lange und nur mal die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Hatte damals glaub ich 1200 CHF bezahlt. Sofern ich mich errinern kann. Vielleicht macht es schon Sinn mal ein ganz neuen zuzulegen.

Würdet ihr mir das Empfehlen oder ist es durchaus genügend, wie Herbboy, nur aufgezähltes aufrüste? Bin mir irgendwie unentschlossen.

Ps: bei Mainboard: gibts denn da auch irgend was wichtiges zu beachten? Stelle mir via einem Internet Shop mal ein PC zusammen und unter Motherboeard gibt es auch einige verschiedene, manche um einiges Teurer.

Sollte ich mich doch nur zum Aufrüsten entscheiden: kann ich dies als Laie hinbekommen? Bzw hättet ihr mir da vielleicht ein Tipp? Hab da irgendwie schiss ich könnt was kaputt machen.

Aber mit dem PC aufrüsten werd ich denke ich noch vorerst etwas nach hinten schieben. Die PS5 wollt ich mir so oder so zulegen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2020)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> Hmm vestehe. Nagut ich habe mein PC wirklich schon sehr lange und nur mal die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Hatte damals glaub ich 1200 CHF bezahlt. Sofern ich mich errinern kann. Vielleicht macht es schon Sinn mal ein ganz neuen zuzulegen.
> 
> Würdet ihr mir das Empfehlen oder ist es durchaus genügend, wie Herbboy, nur aufgezähltes aufrüste? Bin mir irgendwie unentschlossen.
> 
> ...



Also, ich denke, dass eine neue Grafikkarte fürs Erste schon SEHR viel bringen kann und die CPU nicht der Grund sein wird, warum ein Game vielleicht maximal mit 30 FPS läuft. Die RTX 3080 ist ja quasi nicht zu bekommen derzeit und würde sowieso allein schon über 700 Euro kosten. Die RTX 3070 kommt noch raus, da kann es aber ähnlich aussehen - falls es sie aber verbreitet gibt, dann kostet sie ab 500 Euro.

Aber an sich würde meiner Meinung nach eine AMD RX 5700 XT oder Nvidia RTX 2060 Super schon erstmal sehr gut für eine Weile reichen - beide gibt es ab ca 350€, wobei die Nvidia etwas langsamer ist. Die RTX 2060 Super bringt bei Full-HD ca 90% mehr Leistung als Deine GTX 1060, die RX 5700 XT etwa 100% mehr Leistung. Es KÖNNTE halt bei manchen Games sein, dass die GTX 1060 zB 40 FPS schafft und es mit einer der beiden Karten am Ende trotzdem "nur" 60 FPS sind, aso nur 50% mehr FPS, weil vielleicht die CPU maximal 60 FPS mitmacht.


Eine Grafikkarte ist auch sehr leicht ausgewechselt: Stromstecker von der Karte abmachen, die meist 2 Schrauben hinten am Slotblech lösen, damit die Karte nicht mehr am Gehäuserücken fixiert ist, dann am PCIe-Port nach der Lasche suchen, mit der die Karte fixiert wird, die Lasche drücken und dann die Karte aus dem Slot ziehen. Neu einbauen ist noch einfacher, weil die Lasche dann einfach einrastet. Stromstecker drauf, sobald die Slotblechschrauben wieder dran sind, fertig. Man muss nur evlt. schauen, ob eine neue Karte nicht zu lang sein darf.


----------



## Wulpinger (6. Oktober 2020)

Okay also wenn ein ganz neuer PC nicht gerade notwendig ist, dann hol ich mir nur ne neue Grafikkarte und Peile ein ganz neuen PC dann auf nächstes Jahr/ ende 2021 an, vorbei ich die Grafikkarte bis dahin vielleicht ja noch immer reicht.

Mit den alten teilen baue ich mir dann ein zwei PC zusammen, so als Backup.

Eine Frage aber noch: Es kommt eben hier und da vor, das mein PC sich aufhängt und einfriert wobei dann nur noch der reset Knopf was bringt. Manchmal, nach dem Neustart, kommt dann auch ein bootmenu wo dann Grund für denn Absturz hohe Hitze der CPU genannt wird.

An was kann es liegen? Lüfter und allgemein das innere des PC hab ich auch immer gut entstaubt. Aber oft wenn eben viel los ist (Zwei Bildschirme, auf dem einen Youtube und auf dem anderen Zocken), kommt es hier und wieder vor. Nicht täglich, ich sag mal einmal wöchentlich. Oft bemerkt: Bei Explosionen in Games zum Beispiel passiert es oft.

Zuletzt noch: die alte Grafikkarte, wie bewahre ich diese sicher auf? Die Verpackung hab ich glaub ich nicht mehr. Reicht es einfach sie z.b. gut und abgedichtet in einen Plastiksack zu packen oder gut in ein Tuch einwickeln?


----------



## fud1974 (7. Oktober 2020)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> Eine Frage aber noch: Es kommt eben hier und da vor, das mein PC sich aufhängt und einfriert wobei dann nur noch der reset Knopf was bringt. Manchmal, nach dem Neustart, kommt dann auch ein bootmenu wo dann Grund für denn Absturz hohe Hitze der CPU genannt wird.



Ein "Bootmenü" wo was von "hoher Hitze der CPU" drinsteht? Wie sieht das aus? 



> An was kann es liegen? Lüfter und allgemein das innere des PC hab ich auch immer gut entstaubt.



Na ja, angenommen die Meldung mit der CPU und deren Temperaturniveau ist korrekt, müsste man halt prüfen was da los ist.. entstauben alleine ist ja nur eine Sache. Läuft der Lüfter überhaut noch auf den richtigen Geschwindigkeiten? Was machen die CPU Temperaturen unter Last, wie sehen die aus? Innerhalb der für diesen Prozessortyp vorgesehenen Specs? 



> Aber oft wenn eben viel los ist (Zwei Bildschirme, auf dem einen Youtube und auf dem anderen Zocken), kommt es hier und wieder vor. Nicht täglich, ich sag mal einmal wöchentlich. Oft bemerkt: Bei Explosionen in Games zum Beispiel passiert es oft.



Hmm... alles etwas unbestimmt...



> Zuletzt noch: die alte Grafikkarte, wie bewahre ich diese sicher auf? Die Verpackung hab ich glaub ich nicht mehr. Reicht es einfach sie z.b. gut und abgedichtet in einen Plastiksack zu packen oder gut in ein Tuch einwickeln?



Antistatisch und trocken. Das reicht im Prinzip. Und das natürlich da nix beim Einlagern drauf fällt oder dauerhaft liegt was irgendwas verbiegt, aber sollte ja selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. Oktober 2020)

Was hast du denn beim CPU für ein Kühler drauf, so ein Standardkühler oder ist da was größeres drauf?
Ich hatte auch mal ein Defekt vom CPU-Lüfter und habs ewig nicht gemerkt, weil ich nen fetten Kühlkörper drauf hatte und nur durch Zufall bemerkt. Wenn dein Lüfter nicht geht und er nur passiv gekühlt wird, dann könnte er nach eine Weile zu heiß werden, gerade beim spielen.

Und noch ne Info zur Grafikkarte...ich weiß jetzt nicht wie dein Gehäuse ausschaut, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass gerade bei älteren Gehäusen der Platz begrenzt ist. Ich habe auch eine GTX1060 und da sind nur noch paar Millimeter Luft zu den Festplatten. Was ich damit sagen will, pass auf die Maße auf und schaue ob die auch passen würde!! Bei mir dürften 28cm das Limit sein, was die Länge angeht. Und auch belegen einige Grafikkarten 3 Slots auf dem Mainboard und wenn du derzeit direkt unter deine aktuellen Grafikkarte noch was drin hast, kann es auch Probleme geben.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2020)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> Okay also wenn ein ganz neuer PC nicht gerade notwendig ist, dann hol ich mir nur ne neue Grafikkarte und Peile ein ganz neuen PC dann auf nächstes Jahr/ ende 2021 an, vorbei ich die Grafikkarte bis dahin vielleicht ja noch immer reicht.
> 
> Mit den alten teilen baue ich mir dann ein zwei PC zusammen, so als Backup.
> 
> ...




Die Core 3000er sind ja inzwischen schon 9 Jahre alt, deiner wird sicher auch mindestens 7 Jahre alt sein. Da kann es sein, dass die Wärmeleitpaste nicht mehr gut genug ist, falls du nicht in den letzten 2-3 Jahren mal neue draufgemacht hast. Das heißt, dass du vlt. mal den Kühler abnehmen und neue Paste draufmachen musst oder vlt auch direkt einen neuen Kühler kaufst, so für 20-25€ hast du da schon sehr gute, falls du nicht übertakten willst.

Und die anderen Tipps sowieso prüfen, also ob vielleicht ein Lüfter defekt ist oder so.


Die alte Karte kannst du einfach in die Tüte tun, in der die neue drin war.


----------

